# Diamant



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Just got a new frame. All I know is that it's Columbus SLX and reportedly made in Belgium with the name "Diamant." Anyone know about this maker or these frames?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Interesting company.*

Diamant is a German company that's been making bikes since the late 1800's. The company was and, as far as I know, still is located in Chemnitz (called Karl-Marx-Stadt from 1953-1990), a city in the eastern part of Germany. After World War II, the company found itself in the German Democratic Republic (aka Communist East Germany) and was quickly nationalized. Almost all East German road and track bicycle racers rode Diamant bikes.

After the German Democratic Republic ceased to exist, the company was returned to private ownership, then sold to the Swiss Villiger bicycle manufacturing group. Eventually, the Villiger group along with Diamant was bought by Trek. I'm not sure if Trek still owns Villiger and/or Diamant.

Here's a picture of Jan Ullrich carrying his Diamant bike in a cyclocross race. Supposedly the photo was taken in 1988—the year he became the Junior Road Racing Champion of the German Democratic Republic.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks, wim--very informative. I appreciate it.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

All I know about Diamant is that my boss has one.


----------

